# Thermobia domestica



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 1, 2007)

So in another thread, Christian mentioned Thermobia domestica. I tried searching for Google on them to see if there were any common procedures for culturing them, but I found that they're mostly viewed as pests.

For those reading this that have fed their mantids with Thermobia domestica, did you just find them in our house, or do you actually culture and raise them for the purpose of feeding?

If anyone does have a culture of them, or knows where to find information along those lines, please share!


----------



## padkison (Mar 1, 2007)

I sent a PM to Christian and got this reply.



Christian,

I saw your post regarding mantis food for Grizzled Mantids and other species. Were you refering to Thermobia domestica, the Firebrat? If so, what is needed to culture these and where does one find a starter culture? Also, is there a faster growing, larger species that would not infest a house?

Thanks

Hi.

Firebrats do not really infest houses, at least not over here. They are very robust and do not die, because they feed on cellullose, but they do not reproduce (see below). There are no other suitable species, the long development is typical for primitive insects. You have to start a culture early, because it needs about half a year until you can take something out for feeding your mantids. A receipt for the culture may be found on the internet, you need primarily a box filled with paper towels, a smaller box with sponges filled with water for humidity supply and some beauty pads for egg-laying. The problem is the high temperature they need, about 35-45°C by day. Feed them with fish flocks. A starter culture group should also be available on the internet. If not, please contact me again.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2007)

This species resembles silver fish commonly found in bathroom or embedded in your old piles of paper (book worm!!). BUt firebrates are more common in area with high humidity and high temperature. THey are pests nevertheless and my wife had warned me not to let any out........ hmmmm


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 2, 2007)

So for a culture, I seem to be getting the sense that this is the kind of setup needed:

A glass jar/tank (I've read they can't climb glass). Put some paper/paper towels in the bottom as substrate. I've read that flaked fish food works for feeding. A heat lamp to keep the temperature around 35-45°C, and a container of water with sponges in it for humidity. Also some beauty pads for egg laying.

Does this sound right? Also, what are beauty pads?


----------



## Christian (Mar 2, 2007)

Beauty pads? The stuff women use for cleaning up their faces. It's made of fine cellulose. The box should be filled almost up with the towels (make balls of them), not just the bottom.

Regards,

Christian

PS: it was ok this time, but you should not post PMs on the forum. If you wish to do so, please ask in advance!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2007)

> I've read that flaked fish food works for feeding.


Yes, i have tried crushed dog and cat food, they like both as well.


----------

